# Biggin show - Spitfire then Vulcan hi res



## Royzee617 (Aug 8, 2005)

A chunky file but worth the 20 meg download!


----------



## trackend (Aug 8, 2005)

Great stuff Roy im glad ive just upgraded my server too 1meg though


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks - it's a pity there isn't some way I can find to compress the vid a bit more to make the files smaller. It is worth the wait tho IMHO.


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 8, 2005)

BTW I think it is great that this website allows such large files to be posted. I have all this stuff to share but there are so few outlets.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice video Royzee!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 8, 2005)

Another nice one, Roy. Good stuff.


----------



## HealzDevo (Aug 8, 2005)

Heard of Winzip or WinRAR? On maximum compression they do a pretty nice job on compressing large files and they are free. Just post a link in one of your video things to where to get the program and you are away. To .zip or .rar the file could be your solution. It acts like a folder, you just tell it you want those files zipped or rared, tell it maximum compression, ignore any warnings and you are away on compressing it.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2005)

Depending on the video codec used, there may be a lot of compression already in the file. If that is the case, winzip will not compress it that much more. Same thing with binary files. I actually zipped a 2.5 MB binary file that zipped down to 2.38! Wow, yippee.


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks chaps. I think Evan is right. it's a bit dodgy posting zip files as sometimes people hide exe files in there with viruses and whatnot.
I continue to experiment when I have the time so will see what I can do. I recall posting a divx file as a zip but only coz the site will not let you post divx files (dunno why). That did not compress much either.
I have used Winzip and WinRar but prefer the former. More intuitive and I have been using it longer.
Basically I think there is no simple answer - it's a trade off of quality and size. 
I could do torrents (which are fun for bootleg music and vids etc) but I suspect some on this site would be unfamiliar. Plus it is a learning curve working out how to make torrents. Still takes ages to download too.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2005)

Yep, it's always a tradeoff between size and quality. They may come out with better codecs someday, but sill, it will come down to quality versus size.


----------

